# chattooga county



## dglover (Sep 18, 2008)

have not seen a thing opening weekend maybe better this weekend


----------



## debo (Sep 18, 2008)

Just up above you in walker is the same. Only deer seen opening weekend was jumped up.Weather looks better for this weekend.Only shots on the trail cam were at night till 5a.m


----------



## WildBuck (Oct 14, 2008)

I saw 4 different deer in the Silver Hill area Saturday morning. White flag on one @ daylight while slipping in. Had one came by like a rocket @ 11:33. I know it did not wind me but nothing ever came behind it. Saw a momma and baby @ 1:18  and decided not to shoot. 
Did not hunt Sunday.
Sorta got involved in the state prisoner escape hunt Monday afternoon. "Long story".


----------



## csgreen1 (Oct 14, 2008)

We are seeing lots of deer after 6:30 pm but the mornings have been slow.


----------



## godawgsrw (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm in Walker like debo... ditto to his story.  We have seen some at night, but NOTHING in the mornings.  It's been a quiet bow season for us and we usually do pretty well.


----------



## brkbowma (Oct 27, 2008)

The deer where I hunt are staying around the white and red oaks. They are very spoty. Some have a few acorns while others are empty. It looks like they will be gone by Thanksgiving at the latest. I haven't seen a buck yet but does and turkey are everywhere. No rub or scrape action quiet yet. I give em about 2 more weeks and it should be right.


----------



## brkbowma (Oct 30, 2008)

I say the peak day is going to be round Nov. 15-20 by the way things are going.


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 12, 2008)

Saw 4 does Saturday. 1 at 10:30 .No buck trailing. Watched her eat acorns for 25 minutes.
Had a large doe and two yearlings come in at 12:25. Watched them eat acorns until 12:55. Shot the large doe. No buck sign in the area. Nothing trailing the does.  
Silver Hill area.


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 13, 2008)

I watched a basket rack 8 run a couple does around Sunday evening about 5 o'clock. I had sprayed a little buck bomb on some leaves still hanging on and he left the does and came right to the smell, then walked off into some thick stuff after a few minutes. The big shoud be out and about starting maybe this weekend if the weather will cooperate.


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 17, 2008)

I know somebody's had to kill something? Well, here's my six that I shot yesterday morning at 8 am running a doe. Not the biggest, but where I hunt he would never make it another year, so off to Big Bobs he goes!


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 18, 2008)

Did not get to hunt Chattooga this past weekend. Hunted Saturday with bro-in-law in Floyd Co. Between 4 people we saw absolutely nothing. Heard two shots all day. Did not get to hunt Sunday. I guess that is the way it goes sometimes on National forest land.


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 24, 2008)

Hunted Silver hill area Sunday.Had a small doe being dogged by a small six point around 11:00 am. Sat until 4:30 pm without seeing anything else. Did some grunting and rattling along with the can. Nothing showed.


----------



## csgreen1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Seeing alot of small bucks but nothing big YET.


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 25, 2008)

csgreen1 said:


> Seeing alot of small bucks but nothing big YET.



Watched another small basket rack Sunday evening, but no big deer yet. He came right to a buck bomb though, so its still on!


----------

